# Fraud Email Question



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I get these from time to time like some of you may. This one however is the first I have seen trying to pass themselves off as US Military. Is there anything I can do with this or should I just delete it.


Hi,

My name is Spc. Crisma Albarran,a member of the U.S. ARMY Task Force 38's B Company, 3rd Battalion, 158th Aviation Regiment, Iraq.I would like to share some highly personal classified information about my personal experience and role which I played in the pursuit of my career, though you might be surprise to read of this from a total stranger like me.

However, I will hold back certain information for security reasons for now until you have found the time to visit the website stated below to enable you have an insight into what I intend sharing with you for our benefits
 
http://randysright.wordpress.com/2010/04/06/bbc-foreign-currency-worth-nearly-200m-has-been-found-in-a-baghdad-neighbourhood-the-us-military-say/
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/07/27/pentagon-cant-account-for_n_660652.html

Please, confirm if you have visited the two sites then I will be more vivid and coherent in my next massage because I need to confide in someone on my findings as I uregently await your response. I will await your thoughts via my email urgently due to the fact that I am suppose to be in the USA with the last batch of troops that just left Iraq for the final evacuation but I was redeployed to Iraq under the Task Force 38's B Company that will end by this October 2011.

Thanks,
Spc. Crisma Albarran.

Reply to: [email protected]


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delete it immediately ! Avoid these e-mails like the plague. First off the e-mail this Nigerian or whatever third world country they come from uses is from an AIM account which can be created at any library or public computer. Avoid e-mails with a yahoo, hotmail, or gmail address as well.

These scumbags should be waterboarded for impersonating a United States soldier in this scam. :stomp:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I only opened it in my junk section enough to see what you see there, so im not worried about getting some kind of virus. Plus I run 3 different spyware thingys, because well....you know why. So the only reason I asked was because of the Military impesonation, I normally delete these things.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I will have to look but I posted a link a long time ago with an e mail
addy for the FBI to forward them to.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Doesn't Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3) | Home handle stuff like that, or is that only after you have been defrauded?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> Doesn't Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3) | Home handle stuff like that, or is that only after you have been defrauded?


The e mail addy that I had is no longer active ant they refer you to the
above website.


----------

